# WTS/WTT 2 akios 757 reels



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Primarily looking to trade but may consider selling my 2 basically new in box Akios 757 reels. Both have the level line and one has the external mag brake on it. These reels were taken out of the box, spooled and put back in neither have been fished. Looking to trade for either 1 nice star drag surf casting reel( like a seigler SM or something in that ballpark) without level line or 2 similar quality casting reels without level line. I would also trade for good quality 8nbait heaver. I also have a new Ancient Mariner jigging reel that I could sweeten the deal with or cash as mentioned before. The Ancient Mariner looks and feels super nice I just dont have a use for another jigging reel at this moment. Dont hesitate to make an offer as I'm open to hearing what is out there. Bigger offshore conventional rods/reels will also be considered.

Not sure how to add pictures but can provide them on request.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

how much?
js


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

Asking $350


----------

